# Lucy Kate Scott-5th October 2007



## KX

My story isn't a positive one, I wish it had of been a nice experience but unfortunately it wasn't. It's a long one-but I have cut it short!

My waters broke on Thursday 4th October at roughly 9.45pm. It was the weirdest sensation ever! I had just stepped back in the door after getting a Toffee Sundae from McD's when whoosh they broke.

I phoned the Labour Suite to advise them and they said as I had no contractions there was no rush but I'd need examined. So I went in the bath, shaved my legs and underarms lol then got ready and made my way down to St John's.

I was sure that I was going to be sent straight home to wait on the contractions but I was wrong....

Upon the MW examining me (speculum) she said that the green/yellowish fluid I thought was my mucus plug was actually baby had moved its bowels. There was loads, so I had to stay. Oh and I was 0cm dilated and my cervix was still long. I thought I was going to be about 3 or 4 cm :blush:

Was put on the CTG machine whilst she spoke to the consultant- he came to see me and said they had no other option but to induce me via the drip.

To cut a long story short I was put on the drip which and re examined at 3am to which I was 3cm dilated. They said they would up the dose on the drip and check again at 6 am. The contractions became worse so I tried the gas and air which worked for a while, but then it was useless. I was having severe backache which was more unbearable than the contractions, so had the morphine injection-it didnt work. They told me after an hour that I should try the 2nd shot of morphine which I did and it never even took the edge of the pain.

I asked for the epidural so they got the anasthetist to come and assess me. I dont know if u recall my previous threads regarding the trouble I had first time round with the epidural (about 11 attempts of inserting the needle in my spine before they could get it in right) well the anaesthetist refused to do it and said she would rather wait til the consultant came in at 8.30am and he could do it...Great!

I admitt I was in agony, by the time 6am came I had gone from 3 to 9cm dilated-the drip is one mean fucker for bringing on the contractions! Dale had nipped home just after the assessment at 6.30ish when I started shouting "my vagina hurts I need to push" so my body went into convulsion like pushes I lost control, the body took over-my mum paniced and got straight on the phone to Dale to tell him to get back asap as things were starting to happen-so we thought.........

Things didn't happen, I was squeezing for ages, it was horrendous, my back was the worst, and this mean MW kept grabbing and opening my legs at some ridiculous angle-I got angry and said check my notes I dislocated my leg 3 weeks ago-she said "karrina don't be silly your fine!"

Anyway bottom line is Lucy got stuck just like what happened with Rebecca, she was also back to back which was causing my severe back pain-same as Rebecca, I had to get cut episitomy (big time) had internal tears, and she was born with the help of Ventouse-so has a cone head.

When she finally arrived at 10.16am I was so releaved that it was over, I seriously thought at the time I was going to die with the pain! She was born very blue, they passed her straight to my mum and asked her to wipe her down etc as they suspected I was haemorraging.

I had 4 MW's and the Consultant at the bottom of my bed, mopping up the blood etc, it was like a horror movie. The consultant tried to start stitching me up and i could still feel it, I was screaming like a baby, he gave me more anasthetic to knumb it. I waited 2 hours before they weighed my daughter too!

So it was a long story cut short, but believe me this back to back birth was horrendous. The treatment I received cause they were short staffed was appauling, and asking my mum to tend to my newly born daughter was disgusting. See to her not me!

I have complained to my MW about it as I feel the whole expreience was traumatising. I tried to tell them throughout that I feel she is back to back but they wouldn't listen, and when at the end the consultant stuck his hands up to try and manually turn her I was screaming like a baby with pain.

Oh and I didn't get the epidural as when the consultant came in at 8.30am he was called straight into an emergency!

Anyhow-she was worth it, I have pics but cant upload as they are too big. So I am going to speak to my wee pal Yvanne later to see if she would do it for me!

xxxx


----------



## Jo

Aww sweetie i am sorry you had such a rotten time of it
Just wonder why they don't listen when you are tellling them stuff

All worked out in the end though and you have a smashing new baby girl, can't wait for the pics :)


----------



## Layla

wow my god Kx your poor thing!

Sorry you had such a tough time of it :( charlie was back to back, so painful! cant belive you couldnt have an epi tho!
Really hope you recover soon and well.

Cant wait to see pics of her, i love the name Lucy :D

x


----------



## Wobbles

Blimey kx :hugs:

Congrats on her arrival but sorry you had such a shitty time :( But as you say she was worth it I can imagine :hugs: Hope you heal soon.
Can't wait to see pics x


----------



## Amanda

Oh Karrina hun, that's an awful experience.:hugs::hugs:So sorry that they wouldn't listen to you.:hugs::hugs:

But it's over now, and you have little Lucy to show for it. I can't wait for the pictures.:hugs:


----------



## MrsE

Blimey :shock: I thought I had it bad.

At least it's all over now and you have your new baby daughter to cuddle :hugs:, can't wait to see pics.

Cx


----------



## vicky

aww hun can't believe you had such a horrible time, keep complaining to your midwife hun and write a letter to the hospital.

Can't wait to see pics hun


----------



## Iwantone!!!

bloody hell hunni glad ur both ok now where pics??


----------



## ablaze

omg hun! im so sorry it was awful :( no wonder the wee madam gave you 7 hours sleep! ;) i would be honuored to post piccies! so get ya ass online lol!! :hugs: hope ur ok hun thinking of u xxx


----------



## Hels

Awww hun, sorry things didnt go so well. But congrats on the birth of Lucy, I cant wait to see the pics of your gorgeous girl.


----------



## Kina

God Karrina it sounds bloody awful, sorry you had such a rough time. Make sure if you are feeling down about the way things happened to talk to someone and don't bottle it up.
I love the name you chose, very pretty :)


----------



## ishtar

Wow, that sounds like quite the experience, I'm glad you're not holding back here though, makes me realize how things could go and I'll be prepared for anything when my time comes.

Now take good care of yourself and I hope you heal soon and well.


----------



## stephlw25

Bloody hell ouch ! Well done you! so sorry you had such a awful time, the way you were treated is out of order, big hugs to you hun:hugs::hugs:

Huge congratulations, love the name Lucy ! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Lucy

Congratulations on the arrival of Lucy.

Sorry you had such a hard time, doesn't sound very different to Rebecca's birth so much for them saying 2nd time round it's much easier.

You've got your wee lamb in your arms now you wont have to endure pain like that again, make sure you take plenty of baths with salt or essential oils in to help your healing. Are you taking arnica?

Hope you're ok


----------



## sophie

:hugs: Oh K i am sorry u had such a tough time, sounds awful. Really hop u recover well. Congrats to u all and welcome Lucy!
xx


----------



## Jo-anne

sorry to hear you had a hard time hun. Your wee princess will be worth it x 

Big hugs :hugs:

Congrats to you all again x


----------



## Venseia

Congratulations On Arrival Of Lucy.
Sorry Was So Traumatic. Huge Hugs And Hope Rebecca Enjoying Being A Big Sister. Summer Was Back Too Back The Pain Was Unberable Although Ended Up With Emerg C-sec. Take Care X


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

Awww Karrina so sorry you had such a rough time of it Just glad your little princess is here safe and sound!!!

How are you feeling now?


----------



## alicesuckling

Blimey thats sounds herrendous. It's just nto fair that for some women the baby pops out within the hour and others have to suffer like you, glad you came through it tho babe, you're a veyr brave lady!


----------



## Stef

:hugs:Congratulations KX, :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your time in the labour ward


----------



## Lauz_1601

you poor thing that sounds auful! congratulations on the new addition to you family  xxxxx


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/thcongrats.jpg

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

